# Today's Range Trip - P99 - Getting better!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to shoot this morning - kinda spur of the moment... (wasn't sure of some plans were gonna work out or not).

Anyway, too bad I didn't shoot this last month 

I am slowly getting better... Here were two of my better targets. Finally made a 47 out of 50 (the 9 on the left side broke the line)!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

What distance and ammo?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

7 yards... CCI Blazer 9mm FMJ

Make sure U enter this months Postal Match in the range section


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd say the bad guy would have been down for the count.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe 1 of these days I'll give those guys who keep getting 49s and 50s a run for their money


----------

